# sears 10xl tires



## duane57 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get front tires for a 1968 10xl? Size on original tire is 16x500-8.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Any TRactor Supply Co should have them in stock, or you can find oodles on Ebay! 16-6.50-8 should work OR 4.00-8 also I think......


----------

